# Scalextric track building tips needed!



## 132nut (Feb 21, 2006)

Hello all, I'm fairly new to the 1/32nd scale scene and had a few questions about building my track. I used a track design from the Scalextric USA website, plan 8:19 and have finished putting it together. It's one of the designs with an overpass. I was wondering what the best method would be for supporting the track and borders? Any ideas or tips would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------

